# PINO (hase pino)



## parkerc (21 Sep 2008)

Pino
our hase Pino recumbent tandem was stolen (three weeks ago)
Does anyone have a 2nd and cylce for sale
For cash or part exchange with single recumbent - troxy

Chris


----------

